# Perth Snake Identification - Please Help



## avoidssnakes (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello,
I was hoping someone would be able to help me with an identification of a snake I nearly stepped on while out walking through the dunes near my home in Ocean Reef, Perth, WA.

The snake was approx. 1 foot long and a finger's width (so probably a juvenile). It's head was tapered and long. The snake was a mid-grey with black carpet python like markings. It was well camouflaged with the surround dead bark and dune foliage (I thought it was a twig when I almost stepped on it barefoot). It was not aggressive and hardly moved while I observed it. This is the first snake I have seen in metro Perth, generally I do not go out looking for them out in the wild. It's movement was a little jerky which made me think it could be a legless lizard - but I am not an expert in these things, I was led to believe they are not found in Perth area.

I have tried to identify it from images on the web - but nothing matches both colour and shape.

Any help would be appreciated - it was a very pretty little thing.

Regards
Ann


----------



## peterescue (Mar 5, 2006)

Cant really help to much without a pic but......
Jerky movements, carpet python markings. Could be just that, a juve imbricata. Dont know about the location.
Legless lizards and elapids generally have a smooth fluid motion.
Dont know about the head though.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 5, 2006)

It sounds like it could be a Scaly-foot _Pygopus lepidopodus_. As far as jerky movements go, that is exactly how they move when scared.


----------



## Jonathon (Mar 5, 2006)

Could have been a Burtons Legless Lizard, they are very common in the Perth area. They have a long pointy head, and alot of them are grey. Im not sure about the jerking movement though.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 12, 2006)

If you'd like to pm me, I'll give you a contact that will help to identify the animal you encountered.


----------



## Deb64 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi mateys!

I would suggest _Pygopus lepidopodus_, the Heathland form of the Common Scalyfoot. These are especially common among the Coastal Dune ecosystems. 

There is also the remote possiblity it was a juvenile _Pseudonaja affinis_ or _nuchalis_, as both species are highly varieble.


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 13, 2006)

Deb, you get smarter everyday.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 13, 2006)

here is a shot of a scally that matchs your description


----------



## Deb64 (Mar 13, 2006)

LOL Ta Wrasse


----------

